# Archives: September POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for september photo of the month here!  

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of SEPTEMBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch

from tonights sunset by Digital matt


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Sunlight Spume bye 2Stupid2Duck


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Terrigal Sunrise by Alex1030


----------



## tybreton

i like the third, it's my prefer....


----------



## Alison

A Stroll in Florence by Luminosity


----------



## JTHphoto

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Terrigal Sunrise by Alex1030


 
I enjoyed all three of the photos in that series, Sara nominated #3 in the thread, but I had picked one to nominate before i saw mommy's nomination so I'm going to include this one too...

*Terrigal Sunrise (sydney) #1* by_ Alex1030_


----------



## wolfepakt

Trillium Lake, Oregon by d30John


----------



## Abstract

distorted fence - duncanp


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

and my 3rd nomination:
Blue by 2stupid2duck


----------



## abraxas

Red-tailed Hawk, by d30John


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I don't want to nominate anything at the moment, I just wanted to say how wonderful this thread is.  There are some really wonderful shots here.  I pity the poor old judges. 

To the other photographers, I have to say, "Your shots are first rate.  Like... absolutely and positively wonderful work."   It says something about the standard of work being produced when I can say... don't care if I lose.  It was just a pleasure to have these shots pointed out to me.  

Congrats to TPF on a stunning thread.


----------



## JTHphoto

Another whole series that I really enjoyed, hard to pick just one, but this was the 3rd shot in the Slot Canyon series by nomore.  

*Slot Canyon #3* by _nomore_


----------



## Arch

Cala San Vincente#3 by Mohain


----------



## chris82

invisable man by remi.m


----------



## LaFoto

Eh. Chris! *I* wanted to nominate this one! 


As long as it gets nominated at all ............!


----------



## chris82

sure you can nominate one of mine lafoto


----------



## chris82

the glory of light by mommyof4boys


----------



## JTHphoto

you beat me to this one too, chris....  great shot mommyof4boys...


----------



## chris82

why dont you nominate one of mine aswell,


----------



## JTHphoto

my last for this month...

*A Small Fall* by _PetersCreek_


----------



## danalec99

this weekend portraits!!! by newrmdmike


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Chris and JTH just made my day again LOL


----------



## chris82

for my third nomination I choose graveyard shots by hobosyke


----------



## chris82

so when do we find out who wins?


----------



## Arch

Its a while yet..... the voting starts on the 1st of October and finishes around the 25th. I'v only just announced last months winners


----------



## Efergoh

Stressed student pulling hair #4, by DeepSpring


----------



## Efergoh

City Reflected, by crawdaddio


----------



## Efergoh

Bride in the Outhouse, by brighteyesphotos


----------



## lostprophet

Morning by RedX


----------



## LaFoto

"No way out" by Chris82:


----------



## Mohain

I'd like to nominate 'Good morning sunshine No. 3' from Chilly...


			
				Chiller said:
			
		

>


----------



## lostprophet

/\ DOH  I was too slow


----------



## abraxas

Turtle Soup - SleepingWolf


----------



## abraxas

My third nomination is;

The Long Walk; by Johno


----------



## danalec99

Light at the End of the Tunnel, by jocose.


----------



## danalec99

concert photo, by thebeginning


----------

